# ask/demand/calll for SMALLER Bulova LUNAR PILOT!



## Siwash

Wow. This keeps popping up: I read online about the Bulova Lunar Pilot. . . and MANY want a smaller option, would prefer a smaller option. . . and these guys have AVERAGE sized wrists!

It's hard not to like this chronograph. . . but for my wrist, it would be a real slab. Yeah, I'm among the millions of men with a standard 7-inch wrist. (The internet, when asked, says 7 inches is an average man's wrist. If you've got a larger wrist, perhaps you can sympathize by remembering one or two small watches that just would not work for your 8-incher).

So let's ask Bulova to make another Limited Edition Lunar Pilot: sized with a lug to lug length of 45mm rather than 50mm, and a 42 inch diameter all told.


----------



## Siwash

Yeah, I run into online comments: guys who have owned the watch and love it, but sadly say it just did not work for them and they sold it. Too Big Syndrome.


----------



## Siwash

And it's no the "size of the movement" dictating here. . . I own a few Accutron 2s and have replaced batteries: the Snorkel I'm wearing has a large plastic ring around the movement. The battery is not huge.


----------



## Siwash

Are over-sized watches a "New York" thing?


----------



## FarmKid

Total agreement here. I have 7.5 inch wrist and the Lunar Pilot seems too big to me often times. If they could get it down to between 40-42mm, I would wear it more often.


----------



## peewee102

Siwash said:


> And it's no the "size of the movement" dictating here. . . I own a few Accutron 2s and have replaced batteries: the Snorkel I'm wearing has a large plastic ring around the movement. The battery is not huge.


I also want a smaller one, but it would need a smaller movement:


----------



## FJR1971

I know it's crazy but I had two versions and find this newer polished one looks, I won't say smaller, but better on my wrist.


----------



## Seabee1

I have the lunar pilot (and in fact was wearing it all day today in the pool) and, while biggish (7 1/2" wrist) I would rather see Bulova bring out one that is both the original size AND and automatic. That would be the watch to have and would be a true descendant of the Bulova moon watch.


----------



## Siwash

OP Response:

1). yeah, the shiny one looks smaller; the flash and reflections block you from seeing it all at once, which you do with the brushed one.
2) OK, that movement is large. Is this because of the location of the smaller handsets, or is it not tied to design but to function entirely? In other words, perhaps if the interior dials were spaced closer, the movement might be made smaller accordingly.
3) Much like the smaller + automatic movement idea. That's probably the best way for Bulova to get sufficient sales and interest in the better-sized watch.
4) Lastwise, I just don't cotton to a watch hanging off each side of my wrist. That says something. I like watches that let you see a good bit of skin all the way around.


----------



## wbird

Siwash said:


> Wow. This keeps popping up: I read online about the Bulova Lunar Pilot. . . and MANY want a smaller option, would prefer a smaller option. . . and these guys have AVERAGE sized wrists!
> 
> It's hard not to like this chronograph. . . but for my wrist, it would be a real slab. Yeah, I'm among the millions of men with a standard 7-inch wrist. (The internet, when asked, says 7 inches is an average man's wrist. If you've got a larger wrist, perhaps you can sympathize by remembering one or two small watches that just would not work for your 8-incher).
> 
> So let's ask Bulova to make another Limited Edition Lunar Pilot: sized with a lug to lug length of 45mm rather than 50mm, and a 42 inch diameter all told.


I'm not sure that a 42mm case and 45mm lug to lug will work with many bands and probably not at all with a nice NATO. The original was around 43.5 mm case, and thicker than the current ones by a few mm's, no clue on the lug to lug but it looks fairly large to accomadate the strap.

Not sure that miyota or bulova even has a mechanical chronograph they could drop in but if they did make one, how much would people be willing to pay for it? A decent mechanical chronoghaph is usually priced above 1k. Will folks pay that much and would Bulova gamble the R&D costs?

Personally my slightly bigger than 7 1/2" wrist is okay for most watches and since I'm not interested in vintage or small watches I don't really feel I'm missing anything. I just don't bother looking at or care about them. So I guess you have the vintage market and I have the new market.


----------



## watchabit

It's the same syndrome as with new trucks. Doesn't matter your brand they have all gotten way too big to be practical. And they are supposed to be practical! The new height of the bed box makes it impossible for a small guy to hoist a full sheet of plywood over the side. And they've gotten so bloated they had to start putting integral steps on the dang tailgate. IMHO it's nothing more than the "look at me" complex and I have a friend with a Raptor who actually said that to me. Look, mine's bigger! :roll: They're too big to park, and too big to use for work. 
Anyway, sorry for the rant but it's a similar thing with wristwatches I think. Someone on TV wears a big wristwatch and then everybody goes copycat. I'm surprised more people aren't walking around with clocks hanging from their neck. I do like the size of an original Speedy chrono etc... for variety and I wear mine because I love the watch, not because I want someone to see me wearing it. I'll shut up now, flame suit on... :-x:-d


----------



## Burgs

I'd like to see a 40 -43mm size. I own one, and another issue is that the watch is to big for a 20mm watch band. It needs a 22mm band at least.
A smaller diameter would put it more in balance.


----------



## sriracha

I owned one twice and I have a 7.5” wrist. I’d still go all in for a 40-42mm one. No hesitation at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmKid

The other day, on a whim I asked my wife which watch she liked the most in my watchbox. To my surprise, she picked the Lunar Pilot. It was sitting next to my Omega Speedmaster Reduced, the watch I wear 3-4 times per week. While I like the look of the Lunar Pilot, I never consider wearing to work because it always feels too big, even for my 7.5' wrist. So the Lunar Pilot ends up as a weekend wear.


----------



## DECO665

*Resurrecting an old thread here but I recently emailed Bulova with the following. This is the second or third time I've done this regarding the Lunar Pilot but the first time I think I received a response.*

_Dear Bulova,
For years I have wanted to purchase a Bulova product - heritage American name with new and innovative Japanese technology. When the Lunar Pilot was announced I thought I would have an excuse to finally purchase a watch from your wonderful company but it is simply too big. Please, please, please consider producing a smaller version of the Lunar Pilot. Even if it is a limited edition. It would be an amazing seller and, more importantly, be accessible to both men and women.
Thank you!_










*One can dream, right??*


----------



## fish70

FarmKid said:


> The other day, on a whim I asked my wife which watch she liked the most in my watchbox. To my surprise, she picked the Lunar Pilot. It was sitting next to my Omega Speedmaster Reduced, the watch I wear 3-4 times per week. While I like the look of the Lunar Pilot, I never consider wearing to work because it always feels too big, even for my 7.5' wrist. So the Lunar Pilot ends up as a weekend wear.


It is (or maybe was very recently) fashionable for women to wear cheap shiny watches that looked huge on their wrists so that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Seabee1

DECO665 said:


> *Resurrecting an old thread here but I recently emailed Bulova with the following. This is the second or third time I've done this regarding the Lunar Pilot but the first time I think I received a response.*
> 
> _Dear Bulova,
> For years I have wanted to purchase a Bulova product - heritage American name with new and innovative Japanese technology. When the Lunar Pilot was announced I thought I would have an excuse to finally purchase a watch from your wonderful company but it is simply too big. Please, please, please consider producing a smaller version of the Lunar Pilot. Even if it is a limited edition. It would be an amazing seller and, more importantly, be accessible to both men and women.
> Thank you!_
> 
> View attachment 15978297
> 
> 
> *One can dream, right??*


Maybe share the email addy and those of us interested and likewise email them. I would love to see an automatic chronograph like the original.


----------



## minuteman62

I have owned 4 different-sized Astronaut variant watches. I admit the Lunar Pilot was very accurate and I enjoyed the storyline of the watch. Unfortunately, I fell into the trap of buying one. I have a 7 1/4" wrist and it was just too large and too heavy for any comfort. I did sell it and have no plans of buying another, even if it's smaller. That ship has sailed. Some people like large watches. For me, it's not that appealing to see a humungous watch on a wrist. But it works for some people.

I also sold the other Accutron II Astronaut remake in the attached pic. So I still have my Omega Speedmaster which at about 43mm is as large as I will go on any watch I own and I still have my 1968 Astronaut 'T" (far left watch) which obviously is much smaller.


----------



## DECO665

Seabee1 said:


> Maybe share the email addy and those of us interested and likewise email them. I would love to see an automatic chronograph like the original.


Sure thing! Great idea!

*[email protected]*


----------



## Racer88

I'm one of those with the "average" 7-inch wrist. Though, shape of the wrist is a factor, as well. And, mine is on the flat side. I suppose I am also simply not sensitive to the "rules" of what is "too big" or "too small."

I love my Lunar Pilot and wouldn't change a thing. I enjoy wearing it quite a bit. On the @Kizzi NASA strap, it's simply awesome.










That said... would I be tempted to buy an automatic that happened to be slightly smaller?






Though, I'd bet the automatic would be considerably more expensive.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

7.25 inch wrist here. I don't see the problem...


----------



## Racer88

Inspired me to wear mine today!


----------



## DECO665

TimeOnTarget said:


> 7.25 inch wrist here. I don't see the problem...
> 
> View attachment 15979143


I agree. It actually looks pretty good.

Love the strap selection. Works great with the watch.


----------



## DECO665

Racer88 said:


> Inspired me to wear mine today!


If you don't mind, what's your wrist size?


----------



## Racer88

DECO665 said:


> If you don't mind, what's your wrist size?


7 inches even. More flat than round, though.


----------



## tayloreuph

Set up a petition on any online site. I’ll sign it. So they release the tribute watch to the 50th anniversary, and it’s still the same?!? Missed opportunity. Too bad Universal Geneva is out of business because they could reissue it and make a killing. Kickstart that ****


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcp123

Siwash said:


> Are over-sized watches a "New York" thing?


Naw, can't be a NYC thing. It's a nouveau riche thing, but also popular with po' folk looking to make wrist candy a sign of success, legit or otherwise.

At 7.25" wrist, I find 42mm is about as much as I can get away with before looking like an oligarch/hustler/playa/douche.

As such, I'd also wish for a smaller version of this. It doesn't conk me over the head with beauty, but it's still quite nice, and bigger than I could get away with wearing.


----------



## Rivaldo10

very beautiful watch! pleasant heaviness in the hand))


----------



## Racer88

Yeah... The best part about wearing the Lunar Pilot yesterday was feeling like an oligarch. In fact my daughter commented about how I was lookin' _"all oligarchy,"_ as I checked on my trona stock value. Ya gotta be extreme to pull off a Lunar Pilot.


----------



## Chrono Demon

I was so interested in this watch, learning about the history, the unique quartz movement, everything was just incredible. It looks very classy as well, pilot style almost with all the markings, but alas, I have a 6.5 inch wrist and was scared off by the huge size. Why is it so large?


----------



## jcp123

Racer88 said:


> Yeah... The best part about wearing the Lunar Pilot yesterday was feeling like an oligarch. In fact my daughter commented about how I was lookin' _"all oligarchy,"_ as I checked on my trona stock value. Ya gotta be extreme to pull off a Lunar Pilot.


I didn't mean to be so gruff, it's just a combo of my own aesthetics of watch size and seeing the kinds of folks who wear watches too big for their wrists. I wish I could get away with some big watches.


----------



## Racer88

jcp123 said:


> I didn't mean to be so gruff,


No worries. I was just having some facetious fun. ?



jcp123 said:


> my own aesthetics of watch size and seeing the kinds of folks who wear watches too big for their wrists.


Kinds of folks??? What does that mean? Too big for their wrists? Says who?



jcp123 said:


> I wish I could get away with some big watches.


Get away with it? Is it a crime? Or a punishable faux pas? Are there Watch Police tailing you (but not me), who are watching your every horological move?

When out to eat with friends, are you the kind that peers over at my plate and says, _"I wish I could get away with eating that!"_ or _"Does that meal come with a cardiologist?" _I just love hanging out with that "kind of folks."


----------



## jcp123

Racer88 said:


> No worries. I was just having some facetious fun. ?
> 
> Kinds of folks??? What does that mean? Too big for their wrists? Says who?
> 
> Get away with it? Is it a crime? Or a punishable faux pas? Are there Watch Police tailing you (but not me), who are watching your every horological move?
> 
> When out to eat with friends, are you the kind that peers over at my plate and says, _"I wish I could get away with eating that!"_ or _"Does that meal come with a cardiologist?" _I just love hanging out with that "kind of folks."


I'm going to go out on a small limb here and say that my ~7.25in wrist isn't accommodating to more than 42mm, and I only have one watch over 40mm, so that makes me slightly old-school.

Around where I live, and when I was out trucking, a LOT of guys wore watches far too big for their wrists, usually accompanied by some other kind of halfhearted bling; often the watches just went on the wrist unsized, so they just kinda flopped around and sagged. So perhaps my sample of people isn't the best. On top of that, whenever I would go around town shopping, a lot of the affordable watch offerings have been garish, huge, blingy things, with little else in mind but offering some sort of cheap way to help draw in drunk clubber girls. Contrast that with some of the tech bosses my parents hung around with, I saw a lot of Rolex Oysters, Pateks, etc, usually fairly small affairs. That's probably why my perception is that I've always thought it's harder to go too small than too big, and that big = kind of a garish vibe. It's a given, though, that it depends on the styling of the watch, wrist size, and many other things. So, yeah, I'm a bit biased towards smaller case sizes.

Ironically, I'm really agnostic about how thick a watch is.


----------



## Racer88

jcp123 said:


> I'm going to go out on a small limb here and say that my ~7.25in wrist isn't accommodating to more than 42mm, and I only have one watch over 40mm, so that makes me slightly old-school.
> 
> Around where I live, and when I was out trucking, a LOT of guys wore watches far too big for their wrists, usually accompanied by some other kind of halfhearted bling; often the watches just went on the wrist unsized, so they just kinda flopped around and sagged. So perhaps my sample of people isn't the best. On top of that, whenever I would go around town shopping, a lot of the affordable watch offerings have been garish, huge, blingy things, with little else in mind but offering some sort of cheap way to help draw in drunk clubber girls. Contrast that with some of the tech bosses my parents hung around with, I saw a lot of Rolex Oysters, Pateks, etc, usually fairly small affairs. That's probably why my perception is that I've always thought it's harder to go too small than too big, and that big = kind of a garish vibe. It's a given, though, that it depends on the styling of the watch, wrist size, and many other things. So, yeah, I'm a bit biased towards smaller case sizes.
> 
> Ironically, I'm really agnostic about how thick a watch is.


----------



## jcp123

Racer88 said:


> View attachment 15992967


This judgment is fair


----------



## tayloreuph

There are so many size comments to make here it’s staggering. 

Too
Many
Jokes

But all that aside, I’m much more interested in a mechanical lunar pilot. I want something more like what Dave Scott actually wore. I don’t have an issue with the quartz movement, I’ve owned a few, it’s not bad, I have no issue with it. I do not care for the size, I prefer a 40mm watch or smaller. This is based on wearing quite a few larger watches and moving them out of my collection. Not enough wrist time, not pleasant to wear on my wrist and for my aesthetic. 
It’s not you, it’s me. 
Besides, Omega can much about with different sizes, and capitalize on the Moon Watch thing, why can’t Bulova, who has at least as much Space Program merit as anyone.
But let’s get that mechanical going, yeah? Argue about it’s size later. Probably be close to 42 anyway, since t hat about what the Joseph Bulova Chronograph LE is, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

watchabit said:


> It's the same syndrome as with new trucks. Doesn't matter your brand they have all gotten way too big to be practical. And they are supposed to be practical! The new height of the bed box makes it impossible for a small guy to hoist a full sheet of plywood over the side. And they've gotten so bloated they had to start putting integral steps on the dang tailgate. IMHO it's nothing more than the "look at me" complex and I have a friend with a Raptor who actually said that to me. Look, mine's bigger! :roll: They're too big to park, and too big to use for work.
> Anyway, sorry for the rant but it's a similar thing with wristwatches I think. Someone on TV wears a big wristwatch and then everybody goes copycat. I'm surprised more people aren't walking around with clocks hanging from their neck. I do like the size of an original Speedy chrono etc... for variety and I wear mine because I love the watch, not because I want someone to see me wearing it. I'll shut up now, flame suit on... :-x:-d


My friend just bought a Dodge Ram and I asked him what he's compensating for.


----------



## Pete26

I just bought one from an AD at nearly 50% off. A must for every collection IMHO.


----------



## tayloreuph

The size thing…
It’s less about the size and more about your wrist geometry. How do your bones sit, and how the watch sits on them. If it sits flat and comfortable, you’re good, almost regardless of size. If not, things don’t get worn. It’s simply not comfortable for some wrists. Good ergonomics will trump size most days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

Here is mine.


----------



## Rivaldo10

Here is a comparison - Bulova 45 mm, Nite Icon 44 mm. Nite, although smaller, looks larger. I have a 17.5 mm wrist, Bulova sits very comfortably.


----------



## esvegateban

Not only that, but if they ditch the useless 1/10th of a second subdial and change if for a 12h totalizer (you know, like the original Bulova Lunar Pilot prototype), they'd sell enough watches to build their own space station.


----------



## Zulu6ix

I sent them a message. My second time doing so


----------



## skyleth

ask and you shall receive, looks like they just soft-announced (no marketing pages yet) a new 43.5mm lunar pilot w/ @redbarcrew on instagram… approx $900 MSRP (up 50% from the 45mm MSRP)


----------



## Racer88

skyleth said:


> ask and you shall receive, looks like they just soft-announced (no marketing pages yet) a new 43.5mm lunar pilot w/ @redbarcrew on instagram… approx $900 MSRP (up 50% from the 45mm MSRP)
> 
> View attachment 16918322


Yikes! $900. I guess Bulova is telling all those "complainers" to put their money where their mouth is! Ha! You wanted smaller? Here ya go! Cash, check, or charge?

I like my "big" one better. For some reason, the examples in the photo above don't look very "moon-ish" to me.

And, I like the $362 price I paid a lot better, too!









Inspired to wear mine today!


----------



## tmathes

Racer88 said:


> Yikes! $900. I guess Bulova is telling all those "complainers" to put their money where their mouth is! Ha! You wanted smaller? Here ya go! Cash, check, or charge?
> 
> I like my "big" one better. For some reason, the examples in the photo above don't look very "moon-ish" to me.
> 
> And, I like the $362 price I paid a lot better, too!
> 
> Inspired to wear mine today!


That's the list price. Bulovas eventually are deeply discounted. I got my original LP for about half of the original list price ($600 when introduced) from a major department store for about half of that. That was 6 months after introduction of the 1st model. I expect this one will be the same given about 6-9 months, give or take.


----------



## FJR1971

The new version is only 1.5 millimeters smaller. Hopefully is 4 mm smaller lug to lug.


----------



## skyleth

tmathes said:


> That's the list price. Bulovas eventually are deeply discounted. I got my original LP for about half of the original list price ($600 when introduced) from a major department store for about half of that. That was 6 months after introduction of the 1st model. I expect this one will be the same given about 6-9 months, give or take.


agreed, went as low as $270 on prime day at one point… would happily snatch up one of these new ones at a similar discount!


----------



## snaimpally

If you check on Amazon, you see that Amazon warehouse has several Lunar Pilots for sale and all of them are customer returns. I bet many people bought it, found it too big, and returned it.


----------



## snaimpally

skyleth said:


> agreed, went as low as $270 on prime day at one point… would happily snatch up one of these new ones at a similar discount!


Set a price alert on CamelCamelCamel.


----------



## snaimpally

I saw a YT video of a review of a smaller (41mm I think) lunar pilot.


----------



## tayloreuph

snaimpally said:


> I saw a YT video of a review of a smaller (41mm I think) lunar pilot.


43mm. There a couple threads discussing it currently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siwash

snaimpally said:


> If you check on Amazon, you see that Amazon warehouse has several Lunar Pilots for sale and all of them are customer returns. I bet many people bought it, found it too big, and returned it.


that happened to me. Wanted to love it, but it hated my average sized wrist. Pie plate on a string.


----------



## roseskunk

At 41mm, they'd sell the heck out of them. Not sure they can reduce the size of the movement though. I have a big 'un, and it fits fine on my 8" wrist, but I'd love a 41mm...


----------

